# Insurance - No Windscreen/Glass cover?



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

Morning All,

Just renewed my insurance with Highway through Greenlight Insurance broker.

(£670 - 32yr old R34 GTT 9 yrs NC, no real mods - induction kit, Tein coilovers)

Was disappointed to hear them report that none of the insurance companies they use will cover Windscreen etc any more.

Is this now the case with all insurance companies or just an issue with certain companies. 

I havent had to change the windscreen (assuning its identical to the R34 GTR one). Anyone done so and know what sort of money a new windscreen is?

Thanks Ash


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I dunno if you want a Skyline specific answer but i'm 18, on my own insurance on a 1.4 Escort and I have windscreen/glass cover, £50 excess. ??

Hope this helps.


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Skyline windscreens*

Thanks for your response.

It was really a skyline specific case. My other car - a Nissan Primera like your Escort enjoys normal windscreen cover for £60 excess through a mainstream insurer. Was the first time Id come across car insurance that didnt cover windscreen at all.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

My 33GTR is insured using gary moulson at keith michaels and upon renewal we have just switched my cover from highway to admiral. 

My Highway came with windscreen cover last year and my Admiral comes with it this year £75 excess with admiral for windscreen.


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Redlineash said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just renewed my insurance with Highway through Greenlight Insurance broker.
> 
> ...


I was with Highway through Greenlight last year and the same exclusion applied to me. Although on my policy it did say £60 windscreen excess, so I rang to double check but he said it wouldn't be covered if I tried to claim for a screen?? He told me alot of people had been claiming for screens, so they stopped covering them!!!!!

It's about £450-500 (asked for a quote at a local windscreen company I use) to have one on a 33 replaced, would think about the same for a 34.

With keith michaels this year, lower quote with windscreen cover and a lower excess (30yr old, R33GTR all mods declared, 9year NCB = £720) Very happy with that.


----------

